# Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude



## Heretic (10. Dezember 2011)

*Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Na das ist doch mal eine feine Überraschung, oder? 
Egosoft kündigt X3: Albion Prelude zum 15.12.2011 an. Ein Addon zu X3 Terran Conflict. 

Ein passender Pausenfüller bis zum Erscheinen von X Rebirth. 

Was haben wir zu erwarten: 

- Eine Verbindung zwischen X3: Terran Conflict und dem kommenden X Rebirth  
- Verbesserungen an der gewohnten Benutzeroberfläche  
- Eine neue Funktion zum Börsenhandel  
- Ein großer Krieg, viele neue Missionen sowie Schiffe!  


Hier der "offizielle" Text: 


EGOSOFT ist sehr erfreut darüber, X3: Albion Prelude ankündigen zu  dürfen, ein gelungener Übergang vom altbekannten zum neuen X-Universum,  das wir in X Rebirth erleben werden. Dazu erwarten den Spieler mehr als  30 neue Schiffe und Stationen. Mit der Börsenfunktion wird dem Spieler  die Möglichkeit gegeben, sich auch auf den Finanzmärkten des  X-Universums auszutoben und Reichtümer anzuhäufen. Um die  wirtschaftliche Entwicklung überwachen und analysieren zu können, werden  dem Spieler eine ganze Reihe neuer Werkzeuge zur Verfügung gestellt.  Spieler, die über einen High-End-Rechner verfügen, können sich auf  erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen für eine noch schönere Darstellung des  X-Universums freuen. Ein wichtiger Hinweis an dieser Stelle: Zwischen  X3: Terran Conflict und X3: Albion Prelude wird es keine  Spielstandkompatiblität geben! 

Wer sich bereits eine X-Superbox gekauft hat, für den wird die  Erweiterung X3: Albion Prelude über Steam als kostenloser Download zur  Verfügung stehen. Alle, die X3: Terran Conflict gekauft haben, können  X3: Albion Prelude zum unverbindlichen Add-On-Preis von 9,99 € erwerben.  Für interessierte Spieler, die das X-Universum gerade erst für sich  entdeckt haben, gibt es X3: Terran Conflict und X3: Albion Prelude als  Bundle zu kaufen. Wer noch ein wenig wartet, der kann auch die  Vorteilspreise der Steam-Weihnachtsaktionen nutzen, um besonders günstig  an X zu gelangen! 

X3: Albion Prelude wird über Steam  in den Sprachen Englisch, Deutsch, Französisch (Text und Audio) und  Italienisch (nur Text) herunterladbar sein. X3: Albion Prelude wird auch  bald für MAC OS über den Apple App Store und Deliver2Mac verfügbar sein. Eine PC-Version von X3: Albion Prelude wird außerdem im ersten Quartal 2012 für den Einzelhandel erscheinen. 


Für weitere Informationen und exklusive Interviews über X3: Albion Prelude wirf seinen Blick in die 46. Ausgabe der X-Universe News  (Ebenfalls Quelle)

Einen Trailer gibt es wohl auch schon: X3:Albion Prelude - Reveal Trailer [HQ] - YouTube


Jene die nicht wissen was X überhaupt ist , sei es folgend erklärt.

Die X Reihe von Egosoft ist eine Mischung aus Kampf und Handel im Weltraum.
Es ist mitunter eins der beliebtesten Weltraumsimulationsspiele für den PC.
Gespielt wird aus der sicht eines Raumschiffcockpits.

Die X - Reihe umfasst mitlerweile 4 Spiele ( X-Beyond the Frontier ; X2: Die Bedrohung ; X3: Reunion ; X3: Terran Conflikt) , wobei Teil 1 noch ein Addon besitzt (X-Tension) . 

Außerdem erwähnenswert ist der Autor Hegle T. Kautz welcher die Geschichte des Spiels fantastisch in seinen Büchern erzählt.

Letztendlich muss man sich aber ehrlicherweise auch die Frage stellen ob dies nicht nur ein Geschickter Schachzug seitens Egosoft ist um das Großprojekt " Rebirth " zu finanzieren ,
denn wirklich besondere Verbesserungen sollen laut Community nicht enthalten sein.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Heretic

edit: Homepage von Egosoft http://www.egosoft.de


----------



## Sharidan (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

Moin

Also erst mal, das erste Spiel heißt X-Beyond the Forntier, das Addon X-Tension . Sorry aber ich bin seit der ersten Stunde von X dabei, und lege sehr großen
Wert auf diese Details *Fg*.

Zum anderen, glaube ich nicht das sie ein Spiel noch Finanzieren müssen wenn es schon beinahe fertig ist. Das kommende Addon zu X3 - Terran Conflict soll eine Brücke bauen um dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zu geben zu begreifen wieso in X:R die Toren Deaktiviert sind, wieso es auf einmal Highways gibts, wieso die Terraner den Totalen Krieg in die Gemeinschaft der Planeten bringt und wieso die GDP sich mit den Xenon sogar verbünden uvm. 
Daher freue ich mich Tierisch auf das Addon.

Auch wenn viele in der Community bei Egosoft heulen wegen Steam,und auch die sogenannte "Fach Presse" immer jammert das die X-Spiele zu schwer für Einsteiger sind, haben nicht begriffen das Spiele nicht immer so sein müssen das jeder Dau sofort los legen kann. 
Ich bin froh das es noch Games gibt wo man sich mal ein wenig einarbeiten muss. 
Abgesehen davon, ist die X-Reihe alles andere als Schwer. Es ist eben kein Freespace, oder Freelancer wo du dein Hirn ausschalten kannst. 

Lg
Chris


----------



## nitzi (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

Juchuu! Ich bin seit "X2: Die Bedrohung" dabei. Bekomme Albion Prelude zu Weihnachten, quasi als Steam Gutschein!  Hoffe das ich es Vorladen kann um es dann nach der Familenfeier oder am nächsten Morgen anzuspielen! 


Gruß und schöne Adventszeit noch! 

Nitzi


----------



## Jor-El (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

Als Einsteiger warte ich lieber auf Rebirth, auch wenn ich mit Freude die DRM freie Spielpolitik bisher sehr gerne unterstützen würde.


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

vor 3 tagen im sammelthread und auf der main 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...146-sammelthread-x-rebirth-5.html#post3714717
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-prelude-kommt-am-15-dezember-den-handel.html


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

endlich wieder was neues!freut mich sehr zudem wird der Umbruch zu rebirth dagestellt, was wenn wir die fans der Serie doch haben wollten wieso das da dann so ist. Und was in der Zeit so alles passiert ist. Naja ich werde am 15. den DL laufen lassen und mal sehen wie das Spiel ist.

Ach ja, hat einer eine Info ob es denn jetzt endlich Mehrkernunterstützung gibt!? Wäre ja nich schlecht.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hat einer eine Info ob es denn jetzt endlich Mehrkernunterstützung gibt!? Wäre ja nich schlecht.



Das sind meine einzigen Bedenken an dem Spiel. Ich glaube kaum das Esgosoft sich so viel Arbeit für ein Addon gemacht und die Engine nennenswert verändert hat, aber ich weis es nicht. 

Wenn ich einmal angefangen habe X zu spielen verfalle ich immer irgendwann dem Grössenwahn  und dann strecken früher oder später sowohl Engine als auch Hardware die Waffen.


----------



## looka (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

oh ja.....


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

Ich weiß nicht ob du mich noch kennst aber ich bin ja einer der Verrückten, die Komplexe bebaut haben, diese waren mit über 500 Stationen und so. Ich habe ja immer das Kompaktkomplexbauen auf die Spitze getrieben. Meine Stationen standen so eng aneinander das nicht mal ein TS durch konnte und das mit Selbstversorger über 300 Stationen.


----------



## Rolk (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

Das hier war "nur" meine Hauptproduktion für schwere Waffen. 
War aber auch noch X3 Reunion mit Xtendet Mod.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*

nett, ich finde meine Save's und Screens leider nicht mehr aber sieht gut aus nur sind meine auf 1/20 oder gar noch kleineren Raum.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Es heißt ja nicht umsonst X3 Albion Prelude. Daher wird es auch weiterhin nicht mehrkernfähig sein. 

Jungs, die News gabs vor ein paar Tagen sogar auf Main. hier da 

Würde dann einer der Moderatoren hier bitte abschließen? Danke.


----------



## 0Martin21 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Iifrit mansch was denn schon wieder mit dir los!? Wir wissen das es *nur* ein Addon ist, aber Ego hätte ja doch noch mal hand anlegen können.


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



0Martin21 schrieb:


> Iifrit mansch was denn schon wieder mit dir los!? Wir wissen das es *nur* ein Addon ist, aber Ego hätte ja doch noch mal hand anlegen können.


 
Da geht wohl der Mod in ihm durch. 
Ich glaube auch nicht das sich an der Mehrkernfähigkeit etwas getan hat, aber vielleicht hat Egosoft ja doch noch irgendwas gefunden das sich mit wenig Aufwand auf einen anderen Kern auslagern lässt?


----------



## guna7 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das hier war "nur" meine Hauptproduktion für schwere Waffen.
> War aber auch noch X3 Reunion mit Xtendet Mod.


 Wie bringt man das hin, dass die Fabs alle so schön in Reih und Glied stehen?


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wie bringt man das hin, dass die Fabs alle so schön in Reih und Glied stehen?



Beim Fabriken platzieren in der Sektorübersichtskarte sowohl auf der x als auch der y Achse schön weit reinzoomen.


----------



## guna7 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Mach ich ja. Sieht bei mir aber etwas chaotischer aus als bei dir. 

Kann man die Fabs auch irgendwie drehen?


----------



## Rolk (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



guna7 schrieb:


> Mach ich ja. Sieht bei mir aber etwas chaotischer aus als bei dir.
> 
> Kann man die Fabs auch irgendwie drehen?


 
Ja das geht. Jetzt frag mich aber nicht mehr wie das geht. 
Ich glaube das war auf dem Ziffernblock mit 7, 9, 1 und 3.


----------



## guna7 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Rolk schrieb:


> Jetzt frag mich aber nicht mehr wie das geht.


 Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen. Aber wenn das so ist, verkneife ich mir die.


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

guna7, kleiner tipp am Rande, Speichern, Speichern, Speichern! wenn eine gut steht Speichern wenn die nicht richtig steht neuladen nochmal versuchen. Und noch eine Kleinigkeit du stellst die erste Station dann klicksat du die nächste an, mit der Taste 5 auf den Nummernblock kannst du die mittig in ein Objekt auf der Sektorkarte platzieren ( auch raumschiffe!), nun schiebst du die Station in den Achsen hin wo die haben willst. wenn du nur eine Achse schiebt hast du so immer noch 2 Achsen die stimmen Und so kannst du nach und nach weiter bauen.


PS: Achte auch die Ports der Stationen! es gibt welche mit 3 aber auch nur mit 1 Port. Nicht das du keine Stationen mehr anhängen kannst weil du keine Ports mehr hast. Und wichtig bei Erweiterungen, die nach unten gehen und die Station/ Komplex in Betrieb ist achte auch die Anflugwege! Da kann man keine Stationen hin bauen, auch wichtig sobald keine Schiffe angedockt sind oder im Anflug sind kannst du es doch tun. 

PPS: die stationen kannst du drehen mit der Taste 7 und der taste 9in der Y-achse und mit Taste 1 und taste 3 in der X-Achse!

hoffe das ich dir etwas weiter helfen konnte, ach ja kannst du auch nachlesen im Handbuch Seite 22 bis 24


----------



## taks (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Es gibt auch noch den objectmove mod. Da kann man die Position von Stationen und Meteoriten nachbesser


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*



Rolk schrieb:


> Das hier war "nur" meine Hauptproduktion für schwere Waffen.
> War aber auch noch X3 Reunion mit Xtendet Mod.


 
Autsch 
So weit hab ichs nie getrieben bei meinen X-Phasen ^^


----------



## 0Martin21 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albilon Prelude*



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Autsch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...gt-neues-spiel-addon-x3-albion-prelude-3.html
> So weit hab ichs nie getrieben bei meinen X-Phasen ^^



das nennst du schlimm!?

Ich hatte in der schlimmen Phase, selbstversorgende Komplexe die 20x Raumsprit L und 10x Raumkraut L versorgten, zudem noch  ein Sonnenkraftwerk XL( SKW XL), 3x Nahrung L über hatten. Und das auf der Fläche einen SKW XL und der höhe von ca. 45 Agrarzentrumen L, nur die Höhe! Die Minen nicht mit eingerechnet! davon hatte ich so 5 Stück am laufen. 


@taks: ich glaube er wollte die Möglichkeit ohne Mods wissen!


----------



## Lichterflug (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Post Nr. 2: "X-Beyond the Forntier" ->geändert im Original-Post: "X-Beyond the Forntier". 

Was bedeutet eurer Meinung nach "Forntier" auf Deutsch?


----------



## Heretic (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Lichterflug schrieb:


> Post Nr. 2: "X-Beyond the Forntier" ->geändert im Original-Post: "X-Beyond the Forntier".
> 
> Was bedeutet eurer Meinung nach "Forntier" auf Deutsch?



Danke für den Hinweis , kenne mich mit den ersten Titeln nicht so aus hab da auf die Richtigkeit vertraut.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Hat das nun mal jemand gespielt? Kann man es auch einem "Anfänger" empfehlen?


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Es ist wie schon Terran Conflict, ähm "umfangreich"  
Ein Anfänger könnte zu beginn leicht überfordert sein, aber man sollte es dennoch mal antesten denn wenn man al den dreh raus hat will man gar nicht mehr aufhören


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Es ist wie schon Terran Conflict, ähm "umfangreich"
> Ein Anfänger könnte zu beginn leicht überfordert sein, aber man sollte es dennoch mal antesten denn wenn man al den dreh raus hat will man gar nicht mehr aufhören


 
Naja wie meinst du das mit überfordert?  Schlimmer als EVE Online?  Ich glaub ich hol mir das jetzt einfach mal ganz spontan.


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich irgendwelche nennenswerte Technische Änderungen gegenüber X3 TC?



> Verbesserte Grafikqualität für highend Systeme.


Was hat es damit genau auf sich?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Lade jetzt Albion runter, sind das echt 10GB oder läuft da was bei mir falsch. Bei X3 TC waren es ja auch schon 10 GB für das Spiel

mfg


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich irgendwelche nennenswerte Technische Änderungen gegenüber X3 TC?
> 
> Was hat es damit genau auf sich?


 
Kann ich dir in maximal 2 Stunden sagen   Aber ob die extra für High End Systeme ist bezweifle ich wenn ich die empfohlenen Anforderungen sehe:

Empfohlen:

Betriebssystem: Windows XP (SP-2), Vista SP1
Prozessor: Intel® Core™ 2 Duo oder AMD® 2.0 GHz equivalent
Speicher: 3 GB RAM
Grafik: 256 MB 3D DirectX 9 kompatibel Grafikkarte (keine onboard-Chips) mit Pixel Shader 3.0 Unterstützung
Festplatte: 10 GB frei
Sound: Soundkarte (Surround Sound empfohlen)




> Lade jetzt Albion runter, sind das echt 10GB oder läuft da was bei mir  falsch. Bei X3 TC waren es ja auch schon 10 GB für das Spiel
> 
> mfg



Bei mir sagt er ca 7.3GB


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Mir zeigt Steam öfters Blödsinn beim Download an, was die Grösse angeht. Aber bei den Systemvoraussetzungen steht auch 10GB.


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Rolk schrieb:


> Mir zeigt Steam öfters Blödsinn beim Download an, was die Grösse angeht. Aber bei den Systemvoraussetzungen steht auch 10GB.


 
Naja bei Rage steht auch 25GB, aber +Addons sinds bei mir nur 21GB


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

bei mir sinds 7.8GB laut Steam

zu den Grafischen Neuerungen kann ich nicht viel sagen sieht für mich nicht weltbewegend anders aus aber es läuft gefühlt flüssiger 

Naja habe Eve online nie gespielt aber X3 wurde ab TC im vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern Komplexer. Das Interface bietet viele Einstellungen für alles mögliche. Die Steuerung is am Anfang etwas ungewohnt aus meiner sicht, aber man weis nach einer weile wie der Hase läuft


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

die vorgänger habt ihr aber schon gespielt oder? dagegen is tc ja nen halber autopilot *dramatisier* ^^ mehr komplexität? jop, definitiv. viele script/mod geschichten wurden fest eingebaut usw, dafür aber auch die steuerung bissl verbessert. zumal kohle verdienen ja nu auch kein ding mehr is ><


----------



## D3N$0 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Joa mal eben n paar Fregatten und Träger abballern und schon hat man die Kohle fett 

und zu TC: ich habs eig kaum/nie ohne Scrips und mods gespielt, da kann ich nich viel zu sagen


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Seh ich das grad richtig? Terran Conflict ist gleich mitbei?

btw wie zur Hölle kann ich mich umsehen >.<


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Das Spiel hat mal wieder nen viel zu leichten Start, als Terraner Kommandant gibts gleich ne Katana und 200.000 Credits. Und als Argone hab ich keine Lust zu spielen, also bomb ich die eher weg

Aber mein erster Eindruck vom Spiel ist recht gut, der Rest wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen ( mit sehr viel Zeit)


mfg


----------



## Robonator (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Das Spiel hat mal wieder nen viel zu leichten Start, als Terraner Kommandant gibts gleich ne Katana und 200.000 Credits. Und als Argone hab ich keine Lust zu spielen, also bomb ich die eher weg
> 
> Aber mein erster Eindruck vom Spiel ist recht gut, der Rest wird sich mit der Zeit zeigen ( mit sehr viel Zeit)
> 
> ...


 

Oh man wollen wir nicht einen X3 Sammelthread eröffnen? Ich verstehe hier grad irgendwie Bahnhof. Kann ich mich irgendwie umsehen ohne das ganze Schiff mit zu bewegen? ^^  Hab btw grade nen eigenen Modus angefangen, war das falsch?


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Ja geht, Ziffernblock mit 4,6,8 und 2

Als Terraner Kommandant ist der Start recht einfach und du kommst schnell ins Spiel rein


Edit: hab da nen richtig nettes Schiffe gefunden


----------



## DarkMo (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*



Robonator schrieb:


> Oh man wollen wir nicht einen X3 Sammelthread eröffnen?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...en/27233-sammelthread-x3-terran-conflict.html *hust* ^^


----------



## VNSR (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Egosoft kündigt neues Spiel ( - Addon) an: X3: Albion Prelude*

Also, Albion Prelude ist glaubich ein bisschen einsteigerfreundlicher gemacht worden. Mit der Startmöglichkeit "Argonen Friedenswächter" habe ich jetzt nach der 3. Mission eine Nova, einen Discoverer und einen Zentaur  - alles vom Militär geschenkt bekommen wohlgemerkt. Darüber hinaus hab ich mir noch einen Merkur Frachter und einen TP gekauft. Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob mir bei der 4.Mission ein M2 oder M1 bereitgestellt wird .



Robonator schrieb:


> btw wie zur Hölle kann ich mich umsehen >.<


 
F2 für Außenansicht, dann kannste dich um 360° drehen.

*#01 Intro/Flugschule*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3sXWa6248chttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XyCF-7kDYw


*#02 1.Mission: Argonen Spezialeinheit*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nbi4v0P0-oc


*#03 2.Mission: Lauschangriff auf Jonferco*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBXbzsOa7Qchttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbFvMDPhHSI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaduBKCvIIs


----------

